# Sister Wives MBTI



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Don't know if any of you watch a TLC show Sister Wives, but I gotta admit I'm a bit hooked, so I'd like to see what you, who do watch it, think - what their MBTI types are. My take:

Kody Brown - ENFJ
Meri Brown - IxFJ
Janelle Brown - xNTx
Christine Brown - ESFJ (?)
Robyn Brown - xSFP (I'm leaning toward 'I' more)

some of the kids:

Logan - ENTJ
Mariah - ISFJ
Madison - xxTP
Hunter - xSTP

What do you think?


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Kody - ENFx

Christine - ExFx, maybe ExFJ but for some reason I could see ENFP.

Janelle - IxTP

Meri - IxFJ, probably INFJ.

I can see IxFP for Robyn, leaning S.

edit: this thread should be in Guess The Type.


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

Kody: ENFJ
Meri: INFJ
Janelle: ISTP
Christine: ENFP
Robyn: ISFP
Logan: ESTP
Mariah: INFJ
Madison: ESTP
Mykelti: xSFP


----------



## swthoughts (2 mo ago)

Kody: ESTP
Entrepreneur, obsessed with his hair, motivated by fun, feelings stunted. Not a growing version of this type. 

Meri: ISFP
Always in full make up. Sells fashion product. Shares a lot of motivational memes.

Janelle: ISTP
Focused on career, but not good at health. Always on the right side without being in the drama. Can live in an RV without running water.

Christine: ESFJ
Can homeschool a hoard of children. Keeps the food storage for entire family. When stressed shuts down and focuses on her children. 

Robyn: ISFJ
All the covid rules. Believes she is protecting and caring for the family, but is controlling and pulling strings behind closed doors. Perfect match for ESTP, which is why Kody and she have their thing.


----------

